# Carlack 68 LLS



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there,

Anyone used this?

I am interested in it's sheeting capabilities and durability.

Thank you.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

A very durable sealant. My personal favorit! Usually I apply 2-3 layers with a minimum interval of 24 hours. A preparation with Carlack68 NSC is recommended.
Application and removal is easy (if you do it right).


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I love it ... 2 layers for me a day apart. Removal IMO can be difficult if applied too thickly.

I mixed up around 100ml C68 LLS with 250ml Distilled water this makes the LLs sprayable and ive used it as a spray sealent. It does take a little longer to ''cure''.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Is Carlack ok to use before Werkstat Acrylic Jett and Gloss? 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys and yeah can you use the Carlack before the Werkstat products mentioned above?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Another re-brand apparentlly, good gear all the same


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

If i remember some of the klasse and werkstat products are very similar in formulation.

So would be pointless layering C68 LLS over something that has the same formulation.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just an update on this, I have been using this product on my car and I am VERY impressed, the first 2 layers I applied (more than 24 hours apart) were straight from the bottle, the other 2-3 after a wash I used a diluted mix. No matter how dirty my car has been I haven't had to use any sort of pre-wash product at all; this wasn't the case with some other waxes I used last winter. Majority of dirt comes off with a good thorough pressure rinse. The finish is very nice and wet and seems to get better with more layers and it sheets water very nicely leaving a practically dry panel :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have had 4 layers of this on my alloys for a good while now and its still going just remember to use a tiny amount of LLS.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

burger said:


> If i remember some of the klasse and werkstat products are very similar in formulation.
> 
> So would be pointless layering C68 LLS over something that has the same formulation.


Klasse AIO and Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Prime are the same products, all made by Carlack. Carlack 68 NSC is an newer and improved version with nanotech.

Klasse High Gloss Sealant, Jeffs Acrylic Jett and Carlack 68 Long Life Sealant are the same products.

Start with product from teh 1st group and finish with product from the 2nd one...


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ross said:


> I have had 4 layers of this on my alloys for a good while now and its still going just remember to use a tiny amount of LLS.


Funny I never thought of doing my allows with this!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

guy_92 said:


> Funny I never thought of doing my allows with this!


You should it works very well:thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ross said:


> You should it works very well:thumb:


Thanks, okay well the plan is:

1. Clean wheels thoroughly with my normal wheel cleaner (Espuma Revolution)
2. Remove tar spots if any.
3. Clay wheels.
4. Apply NSC and allow to haze.
5. Apply LLS and buff off.
6. Maintain with normal shampoo solution.

The wheels are in good shape and don't have too much serious brake dust on them, I presume I should add more layers 24 hours apart?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Plan sounds fine to me:thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike_T, 

Although all those products you mention are closely linked, they are not the same.

Klasse and Carlack are the same products, rebranded.

Jeff's is a reformulation classing it as a whole new product.

Owning both these, I can clearly see a difference. In not just the application, but the actual product. 

Jeff's Werkstat Acrylic Jett is better imo.

HTH


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Vyker said:


> Mike_T,
> 
> Although all those products you mention are closely linked, they are not the same.
> 
> ...


Surely it helped. :thumb: Thanks a lot. It's allways good to get new information. Do you compare Jeff's to Carlack or to Klasse? Who sells Jeff's in the UK?

Cheers Mike :wave:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Im sure carlack have responded to emails that have been posted on here and have said that its the same product with LLS and Jett


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

burger said:


> Im sure carlack have responded to emails that have been posted on here and have said that its the same product with LLS and Jett


I'm confused now.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Let me have a look through some old threads ... im sure ive read it when i was looking to buy some werkstat.

Im not always right but not usually wrong 

Here you go: 

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2185488

So they do not reccomend buying both because they are soo similar ... which in my line of work (chemical manufactuer) means they are basically the same formula.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, very helpfull! :thumb:

_Thank you for contacting the Werkstat. We appreciate your interest in our products and the CL68 line.

Indeed, there is some overlap in function between the Werkstat line and the CL68 line due to chemical formulation similarities between some corresponding products. We represent the CarLack product line in the United States and we have also made use of their extensive detailing know-how in the development of the Werkstat line. So while not identical, when our goals for a Werkstat product coincided with CarLack's goals for a CL68 product, the resulting formulas do end up being in line.

Nano Systempflege vs. Prime Strong

These formulas are loosely based around a similar core chemical structure but ultimately differ fairly significantly. Prime Strong has a higher percentage of durable polymer components and also uses an incrementally more aggressive polishing agent. Overall, Nano is more similar to standard Prime. Nano Systempflege is perhaps a more balanced and rounded formula than Prime Strong which is focused a little more on the prepwork of cleaning and polishing. Nano is most often used as an independent 1-step whereas Prime Strong is most often used as a basecoat, followed with an additional layer of pure sealant.

Versieglung Acrylwachs vs. Acrylic Jett

These formulas are directly comparable, and we would not recommend purchasing both. Despite formulaic differences, their aesthetics and their function are still too similar to warrant having both on hand, in our opinion. AJT however makes a nice addition to Acrylwachs, as it does for standard AJ.

Kunststoffpflege vs. Satin Prot

Again, similar formulas, directly comparable, and we wouldn't see a necessity to have both on hand. Kunststoffpflege is slightly more matte and has modestly better cleaning abilities. Prot is a touch glossier and more protective.

Shampoo Konzentrat vs. Autobody Wash

Konzentrat is slightly stronger than ABW. ABW is balanced a bit more for use with natural wax products like CJ/CG as well as with synthetics like AJT while CL68 SK is focused only for use with the CL68 synthetic polymers in Nano and Acrylwachs.

Sometimes it does get into splitting hairs, but hopefully this has been of some help to you. If you have any other questions, please feel free to reply back.

Happy Detailing!
Werkstat Product Development _


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a quick one, how long do you leave between applying layers of Carlack LLS? I normally put down 2 layers straight from the bottle 24 hours or more apart and then use a diluted mix after the next couple of washes. This is the only thing I don't like because sometimes I do other peoples cars and they don't come so regularly so the sealant has to be applied over many weeks. Would I be okay just applying one layer neat and then add layers with my diluted mix 30 minutes or so apart?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had this on for nearly 3 months now and it seems as good as ever, wondering when I should strip back and reapply this or something else?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

When the beading and sheeting starts to drop then just repeat your paint cleaning process and then use Carlack LLS again:thumb:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a question on applying LLS. I find the NSC easy to put on and buff. LLS is also easy to apply but I find even using tiny amounts (around 1ml per 2x2' area as suggested on CarLack's site) when it comes to buffing there are nearly always some transparent smears where the acrylic has presumably followed gaps in the pile my microfibre applicator pad, or otherwise collected on the surface for some reason. 

That should be easily cured... just wipe all over the place to even it out whilst applying, but I do that. I spread the sealant around and then wipe over the area repeatedly to spread it out and hopefully eliminate any of these smeared areas, getting lighter with the pressure as I go to smooth it out. Then I leave it to haze/cure per the instructions (conflicting between carlack.de and carlack.com) and buff. Still there are the the odd streak of acrylic, and these need quite a bit of pressure to buff out.

Is that just the way this product is, or is there a way of applying it so you always get a perfectly even coating?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

That is just how LLS is. When removing I spray a little destilled water (or Werkstatt - Glos) before removing. This works very easy.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I apply it on to hazed NSC one 'side' of the car at a time. I have never really had a problem with buffing it off TBH, I leave it about 10 minutes to haze.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'll get myself a spray bottle for water and give that a go rather than just rubbing a bit harder with the dry cloth. The instructions online indicate that you can also just apply a bit more LLS, but I've had mixed success with that.

Guy, that's true I'd forgotten you can do that and save a step. I take it works well. You do have to look carefully for the smears, because they're as glossy as the rest of the surface. You need to look from quite a low angle to see them raised up. It's a bit of a pain because it can look ok then you catch one from the side


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

As I already have NSC I was thinking of buying LLS, I was originally going for the werkstat kit from PB but gather the 2 carlack products are similar to prime and jett. The werkstat kit contains a third product, acrylic glos is this 3rd product not needed with the carlack NSC&LLS or can I use a 3rd product as the Werkstat kit.


----------



## sashad85 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hearing all of the recommendations on Long Life Sealant & NSC, I bought both of 'em and applied as instructed on the bottle (and in this forum), to the paint. BUT,
in spite of all the propaganda on the "long life" property of these products , there isn't even a bit of water repellency effect, JUST after 1 wash with Carlack shampoo (the interval between application of the two products and the wash is not more than 7 days).
Still wondering what you guys, call a long life sealant?!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Something's gone pear-shaped there one way or another. Nothing ever lasts as long as the manufacturers claim, and I've had one other product apparently fail to work for no apparent reason but CarLack bonds well and definitely lasts. I would say that for whatever reason it's either not bonded or you inadvertantly removed most of it when buffing.

I notice you mention LLS and then NSC. Did you apply them in that order? If so, that's the wrong way around, but even then NSC will still give good protection for longer than a wash.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

these products don't bead THAT well anyway, certainly not with 1 coating, i found with several coats it got better and better.

trouble is, people assume if a product isn't beading, then it isn't on the surface 

i used to use NSC and then LLS over the top and it was still fine after a few months before i stripped it back. hate to say it but you clearly didn't prep the car or apply it properly.


----------

